# Best Dairy grain mixes ?



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

You guys out there who mix your own grain, can you give me the ingredients and how much you put in? I am looking for 3 mixes. I need
a mix for bucks in rut
a mix for milking dairy does
a mix for dry does
a mix for pregnant does
THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I have you mine already, but i use it for all my does and my boys  I just give more or less depending on body condition and such


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> You guys out there who mix your own grain, can you give me the ingredients and how much you put in? I am looking for 3 mixes. I need
> a mix for bucks in rut
> a mix for milking dairy does
> a mix for dry does
> ...


That was 4 lindsey:lol:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have one mix. 1/3 oats, 1/3 ground corn, 1/3 alfalfa pellets. We add a 50 pound bag of BOSS and a large bag of Calf manna to every 1000 pounds (half ton). Molasses to bind it together (cuts down a lot of dust issues) EVERYONE on our farm gets fed this....horses, goats, pig (the potbelly). We adjust the amount for whatever animal it is. Lactating does get pretty much free choice. Bucks get a couple handfuls just as a treat. Pregnant does get enough to maintain condition. Dry does get just enough to keep them coming in when we call them (about a 5 gallon bucket between 15 of them). Makes it so much easier to have one mix...at least for us.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> You guys out there who mix your own grain, can you give me the ingredients and how much you put in? I am looking for 3 mixes. I need
> a mix for bucks in rut
> a mix for milking dairy does
> a mix for dry does
> ...


Lindsey,that was 4.:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

margaret said:


> That was 4 lindsey:lol:


My brain map functioned! :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

margaret said:


> Lindsey,that was 4.:lol:


Didn't mean to post that twice


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

margaret said:


> Didn't mean to post that twice


Looks like your brain malfunctioned too! :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Looks like your brain malfunctioned too! :lol:


:lol: Yep it did


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have only one too. 5 parts Purina Dairy Parlor 18, 2 parts beet pulp, 1 part Boss. I'll be adding alfalfa pellets soon. That feed goes to my goats and my heifer calf. I currently have one milking doe, one pregnant doe, one doeling, one wether and one buck(not mine but I feed him) in the same pen so they all get fed together.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

kccjer said:


> We have one mix. 1/3 oats, 1/3 ground corn, 1/3 alfalfa pellets. We add a 50 pound bag of BOSS and a large bag of Calf manna to every 1000 pounds (half ton). Molasses to bind it together (cuts down a lot of dust issues) EVERYONE on our farm gets fed this....horses, goats, pig (the potbelly). We adjust the amount for whatever animal it is. Lactating does get pretty much free choice. Bucks get a couple handfuls just as a treat. Pregnant does get enough to maintain condition. Dry does get just enough to keep them coming in when we call them (about a 5 gallon bucket between 15 of them). Makes it so much easier to have one mix...at least for us.


How does that compare cost wise?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

here's an option for mixing your own - http://www.landofhavilahfarm.com/loh-feed-regimen.htm


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

RhinoWhite said:


> How does that compare cost wise?


For US, it is a little cheaper to do it this way. We buy in bulk so get a big bag full of feed. We have a box we transfer it into. A little more work storing it but we also don't have all the feed bags as trash. We don't save a lot...probably just a few cents a bag but it is more convenient for us. (we actually ran the numbers a year ago and I can't remember exactly what the savings was, but I do remember it wasn't phenomenal...but every little helps) We can decide how much anybody needs and increase. Also don't have to worry if there is something that one species can't have. Since we don't have sheep anymore, we can add the calf manna and that ups our protein and copper.


----------



## cmcclung (Sep 18, 2013)

I like all the mixes you guys have posted but I have one question.
Is it ok to give ALfalfa to a buck or wether?? I have always heard not to do it, so I dont. I think it is a PIA to have separate feeds, but I do. Would love to feed all of them the same just different rations.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Alfalfa is actually BETTER for males, due to its calcium content. So you can definitely give that grain mix to your boys.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Here's what I am having mixed up and the goats eat and produce well on it:

30% Purina Noble Goat Charge Concentrate (non medicated)
15% Cracked Corn
15% Rolled Barley
30% oats
5% Black Oil Sunflower Seed
5% liquid Molasses

I do feed loose minerals but I'm not adding any minerals to the mix since the Charge concentrate has them in there.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we mixed our own 

6 parts whole oats
2 parts calf manna
2 parts BOSS
1 part Beet pulp

mix well and serve one part mix with 3 parts alfalfa pellets..

this worked well for us...: )


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Our mix is:
2 parts Alfalfa Pellets
2 parts Pea Pellets
1 part BOSS
1 OZ. pumpkin seeds per 5 cups
1 Tablespoon flax seed per 5 cups
top-dressed with Diamond V yeast

This mix works well for does and bucks. The pea pellets are good to keep the UC at bay. We bulk buy the pea pellets by the ton, and the alfalfa pellets from a bulk supplier. All except the BOSS are organic.


----------

